# Roubaix SL2 max tire size



## garysol1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Title says it all. What is the largest tire you have gotten to fit on your SL2? will 28's go?


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

28's will work fine but, I think that's about the limit. Interestingly enough, 28's will also work on the Tarmac SL2 (I have both).


----------



## bikehorr (Nov 28, 2008)

I run challange p/r 27s and they fit nicely.clinchers btw


----------

